# Looking For A Lake Site?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi all, we are going to explore the Italian Lakes next year, but do not know which one to try, as i will have family joining us we are looking for a site with a swimming pool and good facilities, anyone got any good recommendations please.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lakes*

Hi

So many lakes to choose from but you know where my suggestion will take you.....

www.gardalake.it

www.campingbutterfly.eu

Russell


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I know you love Lake Garda, but i am looking for a site with a pool, do the sites you mention have them


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lakes*

Hi

The www.gardalake.it site is a list of restaurants, hotels and campsites in the Lake Garda area, but onyl a small percentage.

Camping Butterfly has a pool. I enjoyed my stay there and found the site very convenient for walking to the train station and bus stops etc. The site has a pool.

Mosts sites at Garda have a pool, but not too many sites are by the lakeside.

Hilldweller stayed at Butterfly too - I think it met his approval.

Russell


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I also stayed at Butterfly (Deposit delivered courtesy of Russell...thanks Russell). We were there in June this year. It is very close to the Lake and only a short walk from Peschiera, which has excellent restaurants 

The swimming pool is excellent as are all the other site facilities, shop, showers, laundry etc......nearly forgot to mention the site restaurant.....brilliant.....watched most of the Euro 2008 games there with the Dutch

The receptionists are very helpful. As we were about to leave, I noticed that i had a diesel leak (Split return pipe). They made a pitch available for us, and acted as interpreters when the local garage turned up to fix it.

Should you want to go to Verona or Venice, the train station is not too far away.

Even though we booked our June stay in March, we were able to get the ACSI CC rate of 14Euro a night. We stayed there a total of 10 nights

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Yes, Garda is great but we found Lake Iseo even nicer. Try Campeggio Riva di San Pietro which we would recommend highly.


















Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lakes*

Hello

I have visited Iseo twice in the car on days out from Garda. It was there where I discovered a fabulous restaurant by the main lake road doing lunches for 10 euro including a bottle of decent wine and a bottle of water.

Unfortunately, Oscar knocked the table over, but the waiter did not seem to mind. It seems like only yesterday, but it was 18 months ago.

Russell


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We are planning a weekend to Garda. Any thoughts, ideas, activities and campsite recommendations on the very north end Riva area. We will be coming down from the north and would like to stay at that end.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I rolled up to Butterfly early June based on stuff in MHF and it was full except for one tiny plot right opposite the restaurant. How they expected me to park and manoeuvre the van in it I don't know. Huge site, seemed ultra busy. We went next door and it was fine and a short stroll into the lovely town of Peschiera.

As we weren't looking for pools, preferring less crowds and lake swimming, we found some terrific sites on small lakes. Watched the football there too as it happens.

Due west of Riva there is a lovely little lake and site, can't remembner name at present, but have it somewhere. If you want info PM me. Doing this at work during quiet spell and info at home.

Found it! Camping la Lago, Pieve di Ledro on Lago Ledro. It is very good.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

jhelm,

We stayed in the Camping Al Lago site in Riva in September 2007. Basic facilities, small pitches, EHU available, but excellent location. Better check it is still open when you want to go.

Great restaurants nearby at reasonable prices.

Watch the bats at sunset as they head for the olive groves up Monte Brione.

Depends what activities you are interested in. Torbole is best for windsurfers. Riva tourist office will provide lots of information on what is available.

http://www.campingallago.com/eng/index.php

SD


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Chucking my hat in the ring also ... :wink:

For the past 2 years, we've stayed at :: Camping Eden ::, at Portese, halfway down the left hand side of Garda (opposite Salo).

Lovely site, bit expensive, 2 pools, restaurant on site, and a short 8 minute walk to the port for the ferry to anywhere else on the lake.

We're there next year too 

Gerald


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Different lago Speedy. Checkout Lake Ledro, family run small and quiet.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Al Lago seems expensive I don't see seasonal price changes. Eden has a low price now but it looks like they close tomorrow. I sent them an email.

We were thinking of wildcamping. It's just for the weekend.


----------

